# Radion Light Config



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Okay just to open a new thread ...

For those with Radion's I'm curious to know what your light schedule and settings are. I want to know if you are happy with the coloration you are getting from XR30/15's etc.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Can’t help you out Mikey! But as soon as you switch to Mitras, we can chat...........


----------



## Dominipino (Jun 18, 2017)

*Radion*

I used a modified sps ab+ setting. Color is ok but growth is good. Color also has something to do with water quality as in trace elements.


----------

